# Espresso extraction less than 10 seconds?



## BlueCoffeeBean (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey!

I just treated myself to a Sage Barista Express Espresso for my birthday and starting to learn some new things which is great.

In the package it said an espresso extraction should take around 25-35 seconds.

Mine is taking around 6-9 seconds! So I'm going wrong somewhere...

I'm doing a single shot, used enough ground coffee and tampered so its nice and compact.

The only other thing I can adjust is the grind size. I've set it so the grind is finer to see if it will help, it makes a small difference but no way near 25-35 seconds and now the pressure dial is nearly over the espresso range so can't make the grind size any finer.

Does anyone have any suggestions? It would be appreciated!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I'm no Sage guru. But finer, and are you using fresh beans, and what is your method. Weigh in weigh out.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't beat yourself up aiming for a 5second range of extraction.

Weigh the coffee into the portafilter (grind into a cup/pot then transfer to PF). Use 18.0g in the double, 10.0g in the single. Use some jewellery scales off Amazon to read to 0.1g, or try these as they'll take the weight of the PF...https://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Weigh-Back-Lit-Features-Included/dp/B00ME8VI34/ref=sr_1_11?s=local-services&ie=UTF8&qid=1531309397&sr=8-11&keywords=500g+0.01g+scales

Weigh the espresso out into the cup on the drip tray, cut the shot a little early to arrive at your target weight.

Start at 50g out for the single (65g for the double) & tell us what you get taste-wise & in time. You can grind finer & aim shorter as you dial in.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

You'll find it easier getting to grips using the double basket as singles can be a bit.... finicky. Don't worry too much about the gauge being past the espresso range especially when using the single, just think of it as a guideline.

I'm sure there'll be someone who's actually used a BE shortly who can help more.


----------



## BlueCoffeeBean (Nov 28, 2017)

Jony said:


> Well I'm no Sage guru. But finer, and are you using fresh beans, and what is your method. Weigh in weigh out.


Likewise, I am no coffee guru (yet







)

I will try finer and hopefully, it won't make the pressure over the espresso range.

I'd hope they are fresh, they were bought from a local tea and coffee merchants though they didn't put a date on the bag. I've bought some new beans from a different merchant whose beans were roast 2 days ago so they will be good to try.

The Sage guide said beans should be used within 10-30 days after being roast. Though I asked the lady serving me at the coffee merchants yesterday and she said some coffee houses like to wait 1-3 months to use them to get the most out of them so getting conflicting advice here and not sure whats best?

Not sure what you mean by "Weigh in weigh out.".

Thanks


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

It should be your grinder settings, this model has built-in grinder and I don't have an idea of its quality.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

7/12 days for Espresso. I have used 5 days after roast, they need time to degass.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

BlueCoffeeBean said:


> Not sure what you mean by "Weigh in weigh out.".
> 
> Thanks


Weigh the amount of coffee grounds you put into the portafilter basket (e.g. 18g)

Then weigh the amount of liquid that is delivered into your cup. This will give you a ratio e.g. 18g of coffee grounds -> 36g of coffee in the cup = 1:2 ratio (weigh in weight out)

You can experiment with the ratio to see what you prefer 1:1.5, 1:2, 1:3 etc There isn't necessarily a right answer it just depends on what tastes good to you. Your preferred ratio will probably change with the beans you are using, the fineness of grind, the time since the beans were roasted etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ditch the single basket, it's making your life well harder than it should be.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ditch the single basket, it's making your life well harder than it should be.


Doesn't make much difference on this machine, it's as consistent as any other brew method, you just have to pull a bit longer to get the same extraction (at the same grind setting).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Doesn't make much difference on this machine, it's as consistent as any other brew method, you just have to pull a bit longer to get the same extraction (at the same grind setting).


Depends what tamper he is using tho shirley ??


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Depends what tamper he is using tho shirley ??


Stock one is OK, basket is designed for the one that comes with the machine, you don't need an undersize tamper.


----------

